# Black german shepherd with white chest



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, I picked up this little guy this week and was wondering if anyone has seen puppies with this large of a white spot on the chest? He was the only black one in his litter and the only one with this significant of a white spot. 

I saw the mom and dad on premises so I'm not doubting that he's a german shepherd but all the black shepherd puppies I've seen only have a tiny little spot of white hairs that seems to go away as adults, I doubt this one will go away as it's pretty big and I understand it doesn't affect the dog in any way, it's just the only shepherds I've seen with a patch this big have been mixed and it got me curious.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That little black one with the white on its chest is really cute. If he is pure GSD there is no problem. Does he have papers?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He actually may not be full black, but a super dark sable, or possibly a bi color. He may have dark brown hairs mixed in his paws, behind ears etc.... Just a thought  as I can't tell too much for the pix. I do see the white strip on his chest, which will diminish, but hard to see if he has any other colors in his hair...


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> That little black one with the white on its chest is really cute. If he is pure GSD there is no problem. Does he have papers?


He's a cutie alright lol. Yes, he does have papers, that's just why I was curious, since I don't really see other black shepherds with that large of a white spot but since he is so young I guess time will tell how much of that goes away. Either way, he's amazing so far and I'm in love :wub:.

I did read that the pigment is distributed from the top down to the extremities and sometimes development of the puppy finishes before the pigment reaches all the way down, leaving toes and chest without color.


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> He actually may not be full black, but a super dark sable, or possibly a bi color. He may have dark brown hairs mixed in his paws, behind ears etc.... Just a thought  as I can't tell too much for the pix. I do see the white strip on his chest, which will diminish, but hard to see if he has any other colors in his hair...



Hey, thanks. I haven't really noticed brownish hairs behind ears/paws but I do see an almost reddish tint in his hair under the right lighting conditions. Under most lights tho he looks pitch black. I'll have to look a bit closer. 

His mom is sable though so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I had a black pup. He did have a white spot (not as large), but he lost it when his adult coat came in. He's completely black now.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Man I have to tell you that puppy. . . . sure looks like Mom might have gotten an unsupervised visit from a neighbor.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think its pretty common for gsd's to have white chests or even paws, in not only blacks but all colors. Looks like one of the siblings is a dilute black (blue). They really don't look like full gsd to me, though they do look wet so it may be affecting their look to me.(?)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My bi-color pup came with a big white cross on her chest. I'm not sure if it stayed the same size and she grew or if it got smaller (I can affirm that she grew, however!  )


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

Emoore said:


> Man I have to tell you that puppy. . . . sure looks like Mom might have gotten an unsupervised visit from a neighbor.


lol he does stick out a bit huh?


----------

